# weil mclain EG boiler...



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Correct me on this..did Weil Mclain stopped making EG boiler??? They are the best for steam system boiler replacment.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, I believe they did. The new energy codes came into effect and a lot of equipment didn't meet the standards. Have you looked into Peerless and Utica? Both make a decent steam replacement boiler. If you cant find something with reasonable head room you can always use an Everhot steam separator on the header. It gives you some extra room to make steam and separates wet steam/condensate before it enters the main.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Still avail
Up to series 3 or 4 now, being steam doesn't require the outdoor reset that retired so many water boilers.

You guys doing any drop header installs yet?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Depends but I really have adopted a fondness for Everhot's steam separator. It's fast and gets the job done. I contacted my supplier. I can't get EG's anymore because they are only 84%AFUE and don't meet energy code. I see Weil still has them up on their web site though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just learned, its the standing pilot that they are dropping.. the EGH is on hold... reason for them is they are low profile with rear outlet as well more room for drop header... YES I do drop head!!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry, when I said it, I thought they dropped the SP awhile ago, but it only just happened with min effic change


----------

